

Ask HN: Any viable alternatives to Craigslist for BA apartment rentals? - dpnewman

Curious if anyone knows of or has used successfully any other sites for apartment rental in the bay area. I know it's an old story how hard it is for competitors to challenge CG in this and related spaces. However, I just want to make sure I am not missing something.<p>It seems quite hard to find an alternative with better filtering by criteria and location that maintains enough volume.  Any brilliant scraper plays?
======
ericd
Try PadMapper? (<http://www.padmapper.com>)

It incorporates Craigslist and other sources.

~~~
dpnewman
bravo. that works.

